# TV-Topseller: Analoger SAT-Empfang wird Ende April abgeschaltet, Triple-Tuner-Geräte beliebt [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (8. April 2012)

*TV-Topseller: Analoger SAT-Empfang wird Ende April abgeschaltet, Triple-Tuner-Geräte beliebt [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu TV-Topseller: Analoger SAT-Empfang wird Ende April abgeschaltet, Triple-Tuner-Geräte beliebt [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: TV-Topseller: Analoger SAT-Empfang wird Ende April abgeschaltet, Triple-Tuner-Geräte beliebt [Anzeige]


----------



## Christoph1717 (8. April 2012)

*TV-Topseller: Analoger SAT-Empfang wird Ende April abgeschaltet, Triple-Tuner-Geräte beliebt [Anzeige]*

Ostern ist nicht Weihnachten. 
Bei uns wird da nichts verschenkt, es reicht wenn es ein festliches Mittagessen und ein paar Schokoladeneier gibt.


----------



## Olstyle (8. April 2012)

*AW: TV-Topseller: Analoger SAT-Empfang wird Ende April abgeschaltet, Triple-Tuner-Geräte beliebt [Anzeige]*

Scheint sich aber zu wandeln. Gestern hab ich irgendwo eine kleine TV-Umfrage gesehen bei der die meisten meinten "für so 50€" würde man ja schon Sachen verschenken. Hab ich persönlich/familiär so auch nichts mit am Hut, scheint aber immer mehr zur Regel zu werden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. April 2012)

*AW: TV-Topseller: Analoger SAT-Empfang wird Ende April abgeschaltet, Triple-Tuner-Geräte beliebt [Anzeige]*

Jepp zu Ostern nen Flat und zu Weihnachten das Beiboot für die Yacht. Wird in einigen Betrieben jetzt auch Ostergeld gezahlt ? Ich denke ist einfach mal Zufall wegen dem kurz vorher durchgeführten Abschalten


----------



## locojens (8. April 2012)

*AW: TV-Topseller: Analoger SAT-Empfang wird Ende April abgeschaltet, Triple-Tuner-Geräte beliebt [Anzeige]*

Ja der Kommerz macht vor nichts mehr halt. Im Februar der "Tag des Blumenhandels" Ostern wird zum 2. Weihnachten und Weihnachten "beginnt" teilweise schon im Oktober, dann noch dieses unsägliche Halloween.


----------



## The_Rock (8. April 2012)

*AW: TV-Topseller: Analoger SAT-Empfang wird Ende April abgeschaltet, Triple-Tuner-Geräte beliebt [Anzeige]*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Jepp zu Ostern nen Flat und zu Weihnachten das Beiboot für die Yacht. Wird in einigen Betrieben jetzt auch Ostergeld gezahlt ?



Also bei uns macht man das seit 3 Jahren. Warum? Keine Ahnung, hab nicht nachgefragt. Sonst kommen die noch auf die Idee, dass ich was dagegen hätte 

Zum Thema Ostern: Lecker Essen + einpaar Eier (und natürlich Schokolade ) müssen reichen. Eigentlich läuft auch das Weihnachtsfest bei uns so ab. Geschenke waren vielleicht als Kind toll, aber mittlerweile fehlt da die "Motivation". Wenn man bedenkt, welchen Stress man immer beim Aussuchen hat.... 

P.S.: Von den billigsten Tunern rate ich übrigens ab. Meine Eltern haben so'n Teil, und der ruckelt wie Sau 
Man sollte sich auf jeden Fall vorher informieren, sonst gibt man am Ende noch doppelt Geld aus.


----------

